# Has/does you golden do this?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is cute. I wonder what Max is trying to tell him.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure, but it's cute. And it got my dog barking, so whatever it is, my dog agrees!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute! Scout has done the grumbling wagging tail thing with two people. With my little brother, if he throws something for her to retriever she'll bring it back and do the tail and butt wag with the grumble. She did the same with my friend after she had Scout do a few tricks and before throwing a toy--I think she was protesting!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaxson wiggles for EVERYONE, but i think its just a puppy thing cause he is so excited to meet/see anyone...


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd LOVE to know what Max is trying to tell him! When I played it on my computer Max went nuts and went right for my husband and started doing it again! LOL


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! He is soooo cute!! I dunno why they do that, Oscar sometimes does a similar wiggly butt dance... they are so silly sometimes! 

Unrelated to this actual post but I didn't see any favoring on his hips when he was moving around so that is good...?? But wow yea he is a BIG BOY  He has such a nice tail & butt feathers!! LOL Much fluffier than Oscar's!


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

that was way too cute! my golden doesn't do that, but my great dane does! not really a growl, more like a wooo woo woooo... I think it's adorable


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Max looks like my Chloe and Chewie wiggling, it's so funny..I really don't know what they want but they do the same dance.

They also do it outside when they want to greet someone.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

zephyr said:


> LOL!!!!!! He is soooo cute!! I dunno why they do that, Oscar sometimes does a similar wiggly butt dance... they are so silly sometimes!
> 
> Unrelated to this actual post but I didn't see any favoring on his hips when he was moving around so that is good...?? But wow yea he is a BIG BOY  He has such a nice tail & butt feathers!! LOL Much fluffier than Oscar's!


 
Well, I'm guessing the non-favoring of his hips is a good thing. The only time he seems to be stiff is when he first gets out of his crate in the morning...then after that he is usually okay. His tail and butt feathers have actually just become that fluffy in the last few weeks and I love it! Oscar's will come soon too


----------

